# Replacing R15 Receiver with HD



## bonnieb (Mar 27, 2010)

I have an R15 DVR attached to an aging Toshiba. Want to upgrade this TV to an HD. This receiver is also used by another TV, via the 'out to TV' coax which goes to an additonal coax jack in the wall behind the set, which I assume is wired to the jack in the other room. If I get a new HD receiver, will I still be able to use this setup to connect it to the other TV?


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

The HD receivers do not have a coax output. If you want to keep feeding the second tv through coax, you would need an RF modulator. You can find them at many places like best buy, radio shack, wal-mart, etc.

Here is an $8 RF modulator from Amazon


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Depending on the model of HD receiver/DVR you get, it may or may not have a composite video output (to feed a modulator with). If it does not, then you will also need a component video to composite video, or hdmi to composite video adapter (plus the modulator).

There is also an issue with the HD GUI (menu, list, guide, etc.) not rendering in SD from an HD receiver. So the remote TV will just get a big obnoxious message box on the screen anytime the menu, list or guide is called up on the HD receiver. If you never try to control the receiver from the other room (only watch but don't use a remote), then it will probably still work for you. You can search these forums for more information on this issue, there are several lengthy threads about it.


----------



## bonnieb (Mar 27, 2010)

Might be an instance where it would be worthwhile to have DTV install, rather than self-install?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

No, DirecTV won't install the SD feed to the second TV with or without modulator. That's outside the scope of their installations.

One other option to consider would be to add another receiver to your account for the other room. Of course, that's another $6 a month but if it is a much used TV it may be worth it. And, even though it is an SD tv, if you put an HD receiver there you could share in whole-home service at that location.


----------



## bonnieb (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for the help! Am thinking the additional receiver is the easiest answer and best if I am upgrading TV's anyway. Happy Sunday!!


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

A bit of clarity on the HD GUI, it will detect the composit cable connection and pop the your TV or Cables are not HD OSD constantly if the Video line is connected, just like the HDCP error on componate cabling. You can do what your asking just have to start out HD only connections at the receiver and run to converters from there. 
The simplest option is get a unit for the room, you can if want just relocate the R15 to the new room no addional hardware fees or install charges cause it's part of the HD upgrade. *monthly receiver fee applies*


----------

